

Generic functions vs mixins: a case study - mace
http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=237764

======
shadytrees
The article recommends pkgutil.simplegeneric (1), but that's not documented
anywhere. PEAK's dispatch module (2) is a better choice although there may be
others out there. You can even use it to implement a familiar multimethods API
(3).

1: <http://svn.python.org/projects/python/trunk/Lib/pkgutil.py>

2: <http://peak.telecommunity.com/DevCenter/CombiningResults>

3: [http://bob.pythonmac.org/archives/2005/03/30/five-minute-
mul...](http://bob.pythonmac.org/archives/2005/03/30/five-minute-multimethods-
in-python-using-dispatch/)

